# Athena field services good or bad



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have any info on this company out of toledo ohio


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

I would like to hear some opinions also. I got an email from them this afternoon.
This is their website: athenafs.net but I haven't found any post about them here.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Nevermind....
Just read through their service agreement and price list, sounds like a regional offering a ton of headaches to contractors, including a "waiver of rights to file liens". A page and a half of ways to back-charge contractors, including being able to issue back-charges higher than the total amount of a work order, and the 10% additional discount per day a WO is late.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The price sheet alone is BAD.*

That's enough for me. Did you see their price sheet?


----------



## haulit101 (Aug 27, 2015)

*New member*

saw their ad for contractors in dayton oh. made contact and sent packet info. pricing not bad, better than most other regionasl. $28 per yard 30 locksets.
contract pretty standard stuff since all nationals have an anti lein clause. just like msi they have late fines also anyone else do work for msi? hate them!!


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

But if the contract or any contracts state you can lien a property that is 110% illegal and do not sign up with them, anyone should be able to use whatever means to resolve disputes. I would also include, in your own contracts a " debt collection clause," if they don't pay, there referred to a commercial debt collection company, if start using disclaimers at each and every invoice, about debt collections, interest and late fees, this 45,60, and 90 day pay to play crap is over with, say no to that crap!!!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

haulit101 said:


> saw their ad for contractors in dayton oh. made contact and sent packet info. pricing not bad, better than most other regionasl. $28 per yard 30 locksets.
> contract pretty standard stuff since all nationals have an anti lein clause. just like msi they have late fines also anyone else do work for msi? hate them!!


So how they workin out for ya? Did you get charged back yet?


----------

